# Robo Reel Long Overdue Rated A+++



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I give it 5 stars. I'm uncertain why I was never asked. Admin, could you make sure I have entered top rating on this product. Yours, Al


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Al, when you enter a review, there is a drop-down box right above the post title for you to choose your star rating. 5 stars is the default selection, so you accidentally did what you wanted to do.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

great review on this, and also really nice to hear from you al, ive missed you…hope your well and happy…hows the puppy steak…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That is a cool system!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Great review Al!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Al,

Great review.

Boy have we missed you.

Hope you're back for good, always appreciated your outlook on things.

Herb


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Not for that price. Or 279. Nice review though.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I just burned up a reel type extension cord last weekend. Had about 8' of 30' pulled out of the reel. Overloaded it and noticed smoke coming from the housing. All the outside insulation was melted. Glad i caught it before a fire started. It was only rated for 10 amps which isn't much. The Roboreel is rated at 20 amps which is enough and it has thermal protection. It's expensive but I think I'll order one.

Nice to see hear from you, Al.


----------

